# replacing a plastic condensation pan



## cyclop (Jun 4, 2007)

My plastic condensation pan under the air conditioner is cracked.  Is it possible to repair the plastic or do I need to replace the entire pan?  If it is necessary to replace the pan what would be the easiest way to lift the unit to slide the other pan out?
Mark


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Community Cyclop:
It would be less trouble, expense and harrasment to change the plastic pan.
Not knowing what position the unit is in, I'll give you 2 answers that work the same way. For a horizontal unit in the attic; remove 4 screws along each side (two at each corner) use #9 galvanized wire to make a lifting loop between each pair of screws, rig it with rope on each end that can be put in a come-along hook in the center, attach the come-along to the rafters above and ratchet the load up. It will lock in place and hold it out or your way while you make the change.
For a vertical unit; do the same lifting loops at the 4 corners on the top and connect the come-along to the joists above and lift the same way.
If I am WAY off base here we can talk some more about it.
Glenn


----------

